# 2012 Shiv?



## JJMattox (Nov 26, 2011)

Has anyone personally seen the 2012 Shiv? 

I am wondering how big that down tube is and if it looks funny? 

My dealer almost has me ordering it. Just want an opinion. Bike looks good and Craig's performance on it at Kona certainly speaks volumes.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

The Tri one with the reservoir? They have one in my LBS. I didn't really study it because it was sitting next to a green jersey s-works Venge frame, but it didn't look completely crazy. I mean, tri bikes look weird enough as it is, so it wasn't completely out of the ordinary.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

There's a TT bike that doesn't look funny? Function, man, function.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> There's a TT bike that doesn't look funny? Function, man, function.


It doesn't matter what the bike looks like when triathletes dress like this!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

ukbloke said:


> It doesn't matter what the bike looks like when triathletes dress like this!


Hey Podium Girls was banned!!


----------

